
Taking Gatsby for a spin - rbanffy
https://dev.to/ardennl/taking-gatsby-for-a-spin-4je
======
martin-adams
It's really nice seeing the traced SVG placeholder making it into the wild. It
started as a visual demo using hand drawn SVGs in a Tweet [1]. Very quickly
people were asking if it was hand drawn and I took the challenge to figure out
to automate it [2]. What I really appreciate is the community adding value
along the way. Someone else automated it in node, and others have added it to
Gatsby and Webpack.

[1]
[https://twitter.com/mikaelainalem/status/918213244954861569](https://twitter.com/mikaelainalem/status/918213244954861569)

[2]
[https://twitter.com/Martin_Adams/status/918772434370748416](https://twitter.com/Martin_Adams/status/918772434370748416)

------
steffoz
Shameless plug: you can also use DatoCMS[1] with Gatsby, we just released an
official plugin[2]!

[1]: [https://www.datocms.com/](https://www.datocms.com/)

[2]: [https://github.com/datocms/gatsby-datocms-
source](https://github.com/datocms/gatsby-datocms-source)

------
mattmanser
My impression has always been that _all_ sites generated using static
generators are developer and documentation sites, with a few exceptions of
sites that developers set up for other people.

Have static site generators penetrated anywhere outside of developers?

~~~
jstanley
Isn't "developers, and sites that developers set up for other people" ~all of
the websites in the world?

~~~
mattmanser
No, hasn't been true for years now.

Putting aside sites like Wix, you can easily start a wordpress site these days
in a few clicks.

------
nkristoffersen
Gatsby is great. I have a site for a local construction company hosted on S3.
The repo is on gitlab and I use the CI/CD of gitlab to handle deployments and
tests. The best part, I trained the non-technical folks at the construction
company to make edits on gitlab (change pictures, text, etc) and their changes
automatically get deployed. Bacially using gitlab as the cms. It’s very
smooth, no security issues, and very fast

------
HaoZeke
Gatsbyjs has strengths but they disappear for mathematics heavy sites. There's
no live reload for math Jax or katex

~~~
williamstein
Maybe that could be addressed via a plugin and use of
[https://github.com/mathjax/MathJax-node](https://github.com/mathjax/MathJax-
node) on the backend. I spent the last month writing
[https://cocalc.com/share/](https://cocalc.com/share/), which generates
mathematics-heavy user content 100% on the backend, using MathJax-node; it's
definitely a bit painful, but seems to work reasonably well.

